# **** Rings? Guys have you tried them?



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

So my DW has confided to me that she would like me to bring her to orgasm by vaginal penetration and thrusting only.
Problem is I can not last long enough to bring her to the point of orgasm. 
She has suggested that I might try a kock ring. 
Apparently this will keep me hard long enough for her to get what she needs.
Anyone have experience with these? Recommended types? Rings, straps, lasso type?
Many thanks.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Was recently reading about these in David Schnarch's book Resurrecting Sex. He recommends that if you use one, you opt for one that you can open and close, rather than a solid ring. Apparently they may restrict blood from leaving the penis, even after ejaculation. This has led to men having to attend emergency departments to have them cut off.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

WTH is a c0ck ring? How does it help if you finish before her?


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I understand it keeps you hard even after ejaculation.
So, if your inclined you can keep going until your partner is satisfied.
Doobie, thanks for the tip. Looks like I will ignore the silicone rings then.

Anyone have experience with the lasso adjustable types?


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Oldmatelot said:


> From what I understand it keeps you hard even after ejaculation.
> So, if your inclined you can keep going until your partner is satisfied.


Hell, I could come twice before my wife is done if that thing works. Lol


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

There is a skill in tease and denial known as a "ruined orgasm." Essentially this involves just enough stimulation (with hands) to cause ejaculation, but without the orgasm. Generally all stimulation stops just as the male passes the point of no return. If you do it right, all the semen dribbles out and there are no contractions. Because there was no orgasm, the brain has a build up of dopamine to release for when you orgasm, but you are unable to trigger the orgasm because there is nothing left to ejaculate. 

This will allow you to stay hard, very aroused (can be frustrating) and thrust away until you run out of breath or you accomplish the task. Meanwhile you do not risk damaging you penis with restricted blood flow. Way more healthier and safe for you!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Yawn....oh well...here we go again. I'll put my hand up, AGAIN!...

No I haven't used them so can't help. Sorry ;-)


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

They work. If you want an entry level at a really cheap price without the "have to cut it off" concern, hair bands. Double them over and voila! See attachments from WalMart. Black and colors!


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

joelmacdad said:


> They work. If you want an entry level at a really cheap price without the "have to cut it off" concern, hair bands. Double them over and voila! See attachments from WalMart. Black and colors!


Double them over? LOL These must be bigger than the ones my wife uses. I've actually tried using these when I'm doing "self maintenance". It increases the size, texture, and the sensitivity BIG TIME. But I've never kept it on after I was finished, so I had no idea it would keep me erect. Looks like I have some experimenting to do later today.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I have tried them all 
The one I like best is a leather adjustable one that goes completely around c$ck AND balls. It definitely makes me bigger and harder but I'm not certain it would help you last longer. That's just something you need to learn. Takes time.
If I had the choice, I would always use the ring, however, it's sometimes too much for my wife. "too hard"
Your wife may or may not like it. If it stays on for awhile, penis sometimes gets "cold" because of the blood restriction. That's also something your wife might not like.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Oldmatelot said:


> From what I understand it keeps you hard even after ejaculation.
> So, if your inclined you can keep going until your partner is satisfied.
> Doobie, thanks for the tip. Looks like I will ignore the silicone rings then.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the lasso adjustable types?


The stretchy silicone ones aren't problematic, either. It's the metal ones that could present an issue of being unable to take off. That said, most - regardless of material - will recommend not wearing for more than 30 minutes at a time (give or take).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Grayson said:


> The stretchy silicone ones aren't problematic, either. It's the metal ones that could present an issue of being unable to take off. That said, most - regardless of material - will recommend not wearing for more than 30 minutes at a time (give or take).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try sliding your entire package, balls and all into this. I swear I think this thing weighs 2 pounds. A little difficult to get out of, to say the least. Many times I would sit on the toilet after sex thinking, "I wonder if my sawsall would work on this?" :rofl:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008W1P0MM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

UMP said:


> Try sliding your entire package, balls and all into this. I swear I think this thing weighs 2 pounds. A little difficult to get out of, to say the least. *Many times I would sit on the toilet after sex thinking, "I wonder if my sawsall would work on this?"* :rofl:


I just spit my drink all over my computer. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

This is the one I like best. It's a softer leather and easily detached. As the leather ages it gets even softer. It does not unsnap while in use and you can cut off any excess material once you find the size you like. It's my go to for a max stiffy.

http://www.amazon.com/Quality-Adjus...&sr=8-3&keywords=adjustable+leather+****+ring


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Oldmatelot said:


> From what I understand it keeps you hard even after ejaculation.
> So, if your inclined you can keep going until your partner is satisfied.
> Doobie, thanks for the tip. Looks like I will ignore the silicone rings then.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the lasso adjustable types?


I have used the leather ones with snaps and the elastic ones (not lasso adjustable). What I like about them is both a harder errection and an ability to stay firm within my wife following orgasm. Those extra moments post orgasm while within my wife (although not thrusting) are a special time to cuddle together. Once I orgasm, continued thrusting becomes uncomfortable after a few moments, so I am not sure this is the total solution you are looking for.

If you have a really good condum store near where you live, you might go to it and ask them if they have any extra small condoms. Not because you are extra small down there, but because an extra small condom works a lot like a co#k ring, plus it can reduce the sensation a bit, helping you with your goal of proving more thrusting to you W during PIV. 

Earlier in our marriage when condom birth control was what we did, I would get extra small condoms because I wanted to be within my W longer, especially post orgasm. 

I was once in the store when a rather loud woman came in and said she need extra large ones as regular size were uncomfortable to her lover. The sales lady helped and they talked and talked about finding the biggest size. I looked at them, told them, I preferred the smallest I could find as it extended the amount of time after orgasm that I could cuddle before slipping out. They both decided they were going to get some small ones for their boyfriends. 

Good luck.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Many thanks for the tips and advice. Don't think I'm going to try the metal ones. Maybe experiment with a selection. Lol love the Walmart selection. But will try the leather button up.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

lol. 
Mentioned the Walmart option to DW. 
Brings out a selection 😳 going to have some fun this evening


----------



## Cleancut (Jun 27, 2014)

Although I don't suffer from ED or whatever, here's my experience -
I bought a 3 ring set a while back, one for the penis, one for the balls, one for the whole lot. It's made from what looks like 6mm (??) irrigation tube. Uses a joiner to form the ring/s.
You can easily cut it to suit your sizes and it's easily removed.
In my experience it will make you cum faster because it will increase your sensitivity, but it ALSO makes your wife's vagina feel tighter - cos you're bigger....
The ring around the balls makes me cum sooo hard!!!
Wifey loves it for a bit of variety.
Not recommended for oral or anal though, too big.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Spent some time in the lab yesterday, "experimenting". Used a hair band exactly like the ones in the picture. I found that there must have to be a perfect degree of tightness in the band because I did "swell up" like unlike anything I've experienced before. But when I was finished, I didn't stay hard for very long at all. It must have needed to be tighter. If staying hard, post orgasm, is the goal, it didn't work. I couldn't double it over or I'd have been in serious pain, but it was obviously too big to work effectively. I guess I'll have to shop for a medium sized hair band. :rofl:

There was a big time difference in sensitivity, and the band helped restrict the semen from working its way up(sort of an unintended pinch method), which allowed me to go a little closer to climax and stop without blowing my load. That's a good thing. The heightened sensitivity was substantial, so in a practical application, I would anticipate having to stop more often, which may be a negative for a woman(at least for my wife, who has no creativity). The increase in size was considerable and it was rock hard, which I'm sure would get no complaints. I can definitely see the interest in using a ring. If I ever have sex again, I'm going to try it. I just need a bit smaller ring.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Well that was fun. We experimented together last night. Found the ideal application. This is using the hair band 😘 place the whole band over your shaft then over the ball sack. Pull the band up twist and place back over the shaft. Sounds convoluted but pretty easy once done. 
Size and hardness are pretty spectacular. Not too tight or uncomfortable. 
DW thought it was an interesting experiment. Going to play more at the weekend.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Oldmatelot said:


> Well that was fun. We experimented together last night. Found the ideal application. This is using the hair band 😘 place the whole band over your shaft then over the ball sack. Pull the band up twist and place back over the shaft. Sounds convoluted but pretty easy once done.
> Size and hardness are pretty spectacular. Not too tight or uncomfortable.
> DW thought it was an interesting experiment. Going to play more at the weekend.


Your hairband must have been bigger than mine. LOL!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

UMP said:


> Try sliding your entire package, balls and all into this. I swear I think this thing weighs 2 pounds. A little difficult to get out of, to say the least. Many times I would sit on the toilet after sex thinking, "I wonder if my sawsall would work on this?" :rofl:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008W1P0MM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Holy crap! It looks like it was forged in the fires of Mount Doom! Does it leave behind an imprint of the language of Mordor on your member?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Holy crap! It looks like it was forged in the fires of Mount Doom! Does it leave behind an imprint of the language of Mordor on your member?


Probably not, but I bet you sound like you're using the Black Speech when you try to get it off. "Stupid f*****g ghash nazg"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've used one a few times before. Honestly did nothing for me. No noticeable increase in stamina, performance, sensation, charisma or athletic ability.


----------

